# Sunday Suppa



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Photobucket no longer allows 3rd party hosting for free accounts. So, now I am trying Shutterfly.

I did a nice T-Bone tonite.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks Fantastic


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice perfect grill lines on that steak! Looks great!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Steak, potato and sauté mushrooms.....one of my favorite meals. Looks yummy.


----------

